# [USEFLAG] Clementine - installation de dépendance gnome

## ed0c

Bonjour !

Etant tout nouvel utilisateur de gentoo, je découvre petit à petit la notion de USEFLAG et leur utilisation.

J'ai donc installé un environnement kde exclusif, avec les variables USE "-gtk -gnome"

le problème c'est que quand je lance linstallation de clementine (application qt), j'obtiens ceci :

```
grunt ed0c # emerge -av clementine

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sdparm-1.07  303 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-common-3.6.0:3  141 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.1.5-r1  118 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.14  418 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.19-r3:2  USE="-debug -pic -static-libs {-test}" 747 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.36  USE="-static-libs" 1,002 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus-1.29  16 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/awk-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-cpp/gtest-1.6.0-r1  USE="-examples -static-libs" 1,096 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-cpp/gmock-1.6.0  USE="-static-libs" 2,006 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.97-r1  USE="lvm1 readline thin udev (-clvm) (-cman) (-selinux) -static -static-libs" 1,166 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libcdio-0.83  USE="cxx -cddb -minimal -static-libs" 2,270 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0:1.0  11 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio-0.10.36:0.10  0 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2:4.4 [4.1.2-r6:4.1.2, 4.2-r2:4.2] 94 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-notify-send-0.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.10  515 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/taglib-1.8-r1  USE="asf mp4 -debug -examples {-test}" 582 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libechonest-2.0.2  81 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-0.10.31:0.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.5-r1  USE="introspection -doc {-test}" 270 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/notification-daemon-0  USE="-gnome" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r5:0 [2.1.0:2] USE="nls -debug -remote-access (-selinux)" 704 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4-r1:2  USE="introspection ldap (policykit) -debug -gtk" 1,296 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgdu-3.0.2  USE="-avahi -doc -gnome-keyring" 1,956 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/chromaprint-0.7  USE="{-test} -tools" 532 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1-r1  USE="pam -debug {-test}" 1,582 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-2.32.0  USE="-debug {-test}" 403 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.38.1:2.4  USE="introspection -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.3-r1  USE="bluetooth cdda gdu http udev -afp -archive -avahi -bluray -doc -fuse -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -ios -samba (-udisks)" 1,332 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/clementine-1.1.1  USE="cdda dbus mtp udev (-ayatana) -debug -googledrive (-ios) (-ipod) -lastfm -mms -moodbar -projectm {-test} -wiimote" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -be -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_CA -en_GB -eo -es -es_AR -et -eu -fa -fi -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -ko -lt -lv -mr -ms -nb -nl -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -te -tr -uk -uz -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 8,357 kB

Total: 31 packages (29 new, 2 in new slots), Size of downloads: 26,983 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Et on peut voir que clementine demande l'installation dépendances gnome. 

Bref, je vois bien que gtk et gnome ne se présente pas dans les useflag de clementine. Mais a priori clementine ne devrait pas dépendre de gnome. 

Comprends pas.

Merci !

----------

## versus8

Salut,

A mon avis et sauf erreur de ma part, étant donné que clementine est aussi basé sur Gstreamer (qui est lui-même basé sur GObject, classe de base de toutes les classes-objet de GTK+ 3.0/Gnome 3), je pense qu'il est normal d'avoir ces dépendances et, tu peux installer clementine en laissant -gtk et/ou -gnome car tu n'a pas besoin des interfaces GUI éponymes (mais juste de quelques bibliothèques logicielles).

----------

## ed0c

Ah c'est donc ça...

Effectivement je me doutais bien que ça avait un lien avec une des dépendances de gnome. Mais c'est tout de même contraignant d'avoir à un installer tout ce bazar.. 

Autre question concernant toujours clementine. J'ai remarqué que dans les variables USE, il y avait (-ios) et (-ipod). Voulant installer le support de l'ipod via clémentine, je me suis dis que j'ajouterais la variable ipod et ios à emerge 

```
emerge -av clementine USE="ios ipod"
```

 Mais celui-ci n'en tient pas compte.

Est ce parce que ces variables sont entre parenthèses? Et d'ailleurs que signifient ces parenthèses?

Merci encore   :Very Happy:  !

----------

## versus8

Petite astuce pour "tout le bazar" ^^ : lorsque j'emerge quelque chose, je commence toujours par un emerge -avf pour vérifier les USE puis télécharger les sources. Puis un emerge -av pour revérifier les USE et commencer à emerger (s'il n'y a pas d'autres sources qui se sont ajouter au téléchargement).

Si c'est trop long, je fais Ctrl +c et j'éteins la machine (elle a le droit de dormir aussi :p ).

Et je reprend plus tard avec un emerge --resume (fonctionne uniquement s'il n'y a pas eu un autre emerge entre temps).

Pour les USE entre parenthèses, dans le cas de media-sound/clementine par exemple, le fait de laisser désactiver le USE googledrive (désactivé par défaut) impliquerait également de désactiver le USE ios et ipod. Enfin c'est comme cela que j’interprète la chose (sans doute lié à des compatibilités de dépendances).

Si je me trompe, d'autre ici me corrigeront   :Very Happy: 

Pour en avoir le cœur net, essaie :

```
USE="ipod ios googledrive" emerge -avf media-sound/clementine
```

Tu aura je pense d'autres sources à télécharger.

----------

